# cost of living Murcia



## IFAnorman (Aug 30, 2011)

Hi All
please forgive me if I am going over old ground, this is my first post. 
I would be interested to compare cost of living in Murcia with the UK, Petrol, food costs, groceries etc.
Regards


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

IFAnorman said:


> Hi All
> please forgive me if I am going over old ground, this is my first post.
> I would be interested to compare cost of living in Murcia with the UK, Petrol, food costs, groceries etc.
> Regards



Probably a bit less, petrol, cigarettes, booze, food in general are cheaper, electricity about the same, white goods and cars a bit dearer. As a rule of thumb tho, I always suggest that you assume that your outgoings in Spain will be the same numbers (£ for €) as the UK and then if its a bit less great.

Jo xxx


----------



## IFAnorman (Aug 30, 2011)

Thanks Jo, even if it is not too different at least the sun will be shining.
Regards Norman


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

IFAnorman said:


> Thanks Jo, even if it is not too different at least the sun will be shining.
> Regards Norman


have a look at http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/2717-cost-living-sticky.html

it's not specifically Murcia, but there's loads of info there1


----------



## IFAnorman (Aug 30, 2011)

Thanks, will do


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

IFAnorman said:


> Thanks Jo, even if it is not too different at least the sun will be shining.
> Regards Norman



Yes but you may have to factor in air con in the summer and the winters are very cold and houses and heating arent as efficient as the UK, so that cost can be expensive! 

But apart from that, its probably a little less

Jo xxx


----------



## IFAnorman (Aug 30, 2011)

*Thanks*

Thanks again Jo, so much to consider!


----------

